# how often and when should you weigh yourself?



## laurabeth

how often should you weigh yourself or how often do you weigh yourself?

And what time of day?

When you first get up, after youve showered, before bed??

When is best?


----------



## Kelln

I don't if there really is a best time. I usually do in it the morning, after waking up. Once a day. 

Probably best to do it before having a meal so you'll get your real weight, right?


----------



## sept2010

Yeah in the morning for me too.. But i think the idea is to weigh yourself at the same time of day whenever u do weigh yourself..


----------



## Princess Lou

I weigh myself every Monday at about 8am. Your weight can change anywhere between +/-2.2lbs during the day so the same time is best.


----------



## laurabeth

thank you ladies :) xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Weekly, morning after pee naked.


----------



## Pingu

I weigh weekly, naked after pee and before any food


----------



## dizzydoll

Glad I'm not the only one who prefers to weigh naked just to be sure :haha:

But in response to OP I weigh in weekly in the morning after a pee when I'm monitoring my weight. Any more often than that and you will end up obsessing over it so best to go weekly :)
If taking measurements go monthly for them to notice a difference.


----------



## Princess Lou

dizzydoll said:


> If taking measurements go monthly for them to notice a difference.

Couldn't agree more.


----------

